
Snap: open source performance monitoring framework - ofrzeta
http://snap-telemetry.io/
======
ofrzeta
This is a performance monitoring software package developed by Intel (who are
calling this "telemetry") – since 2015 as far as I know. I have taken a look
at it and like it. It's very modular (there are collectors, processors and
publishers of metrics) and can also serve as an example of a medium-sized
well-written Go project that handles external dependencies with Glide, logs
with Logrus and enables cross-language plugins with gRPC.

Strangely everyone working on the project seems to have stopped doing this
somewhere around Nov/Dec 2017 (although one of the core developers just
replied to an issue of the same topic that the "framework is stable"
[https://github.com/intelsdi-x/snap/issues/1759](https://github.com/intelsdi-x/snap/issues/1759)).
I would be a shame to see the project die, so go use it, star it or contribute
plugins. There's good documentation and many examples on how to do this and
it's also an opportunity to learn Go and gRPC :)

------
dankohn1
They have one of my favorite logos:
[https://landscape.cncf.io/grouping=landscape&landscape=monit...](https://landscape.cncf.io/grouping=landscape&landscape=monitoring&selected=snap)

